# Best way to find work in HK



## Aja (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi,

Myself and my husband want to move to HK for 6-12 months - just to experience it and have an adventure. I work in HR/Comms and he is a Management Consultant. 
Can anyone advise what is the best approach to finding work there? we are not sure whether we should try secure something before we go or maybe go out for a month to test the water and try find a job out there?

We are living in London.

Any advise would be much appreciated!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Maybe the same way as in England. say you live in Hong Kong and would like to work in England?


----------



## Aja (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.... I thought maybe being an expat that doesn't speak Cantonese might mean we would need to approach things differently... but I guess you are saying that the opportunities are pretty plentiful - just come out and apply?

good to know


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Or look for work while you are in England. Ofcourse if you spoke cantonese and or Mandarin many more doors will be open for you.


----------

